# Lightbox and Cellphone



## Fraser woodworks (Jan 21, 2015)

Purchased lightbox with dual lights and using Samsung Galaxy Phone.  I have Olympus Digital but just as easy to use the phone.


----------



## Rockytime (Jan 21, 2015)

I use my Samsung phone. I'm satisfied. Your photos look great.


----------



## Tage (Jan 22, 2015)

Nice photos.  Related to my recent post...what size is your lightbox?


----------



## Fraser woodworks (Jan 23, 2015)

Loadstone studio, standard size I imagine.


----------

